# New thread layout?



## Philippa

Hi again again!
I'm sorry if this has been mentioned before in C & S and I haven't seen it .....
Have some foros got a new thread layout where the replies are all listed at the top and you click on them to see them individually, rather than scrolling down to see them? Is it all new threads? I didn't notice it earlier today, but now it's everywhere, it seems!!  I get so confused when things change - Mike, I'm only just getting used to the new colour scheme HELP!!!  Please don't change too many things at once - I can't cope!!  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## GenJen54

Philippa, 

Are you talking about the linear v. hybrid v. "threaded" mode?  If so, you can change this by accessing the pull-down "Display Mode" menu on the top right of each thread.  Here, you can change the display to return to what you were used to, which I believe is the "linear" mode, where you scroll down to see each individual post. 

Is this what you were talking about?


----------



## Jana337

Philippa, I think Jen got it right. Please let me assure you that this feature was available in the old vB as well

Jana


----------



## Philippa

GenJen54 said:
			
		

> Philippa,
> Are you talking about the linear v. hybrid v. "threaded" mode?  If so, you can change this by accessing the pull-down "Display Mode" menu on the top right of each thread.  Here, you can change the display to return to what you were used to, which I believe is the "linear" mode, where you scroll down to see each individual post.
> Is this what you were talking about?


Phew!! 
Yes I think so, thank you!!
But why are threads suddenly appearing like this when I click on them? Has the default setting changed? Does the thread starter choose the default mode? Because I've not noticed or clicked on this until now at all!!
Thanks GenJen!!
Philippa


----------



## GenJen54

I always understood that the individual (you or I) chose the view so you can customize it how you like it.  I didn't think the thread-starter had any influence on this.  We may need to wait for additional guidance. 

I, personally, have not noted a change from thread to thread, and keep my "view" on the same setting it was on before vB 3.5 was launched.


----------



## Jana337

Philippa said:
			
		

> Phew!!
> Yes I think so, thank you!!
> But why are threads suddenly appearing like this when I click on them? Has the default setting changed? Does the thread starter choose the default mode? Because I've not noticed or clicked on this until now at all!!
> Thanks GenJen!!
> Philippa


No, Philippa. The display mode is completely under your control. Once you change it, all threads you view are displayed like that. Default is the linear mode, as usual. 

Jana


----------



## Philippa

*Thank you* Jana and GenJen!! I had a strange day yesterday with WR - things seemed to be different. This morning everything is nice and linear and familiar again!!


----------



## mkellogg

I can conform that I didn't change the thread views!


----------

